# Montgomery Ward?



## Tuffcity (Feb 19, 2006)

Did the Montgomery Ward store ever have bows built for them? Locally some one has a "Ward Western Field Standard Hunter" (recurve) for sale and I'm just curious if it would have come from a mail order. 

Anybody have any info on this bow?

thanks
RC


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Tuffcity said:


> Did the Montgomery Ward store ever have bows built for them?


RC, As far as I know there where many people selling bows with there names on them but they where made by bow making plants.. Like Bear archery made bows for Sears for a few years.. From what an old guy told me who worked at Bear archery at that time told me that Bear would glue the bow up and sand the limbs and the risers downs and then send them to Sears and they would do the rest of the work.. Then they would add there names on "Bear made bows" Some Sears bows would say Sears made by Bear... But some things people do forget is at that time there where many and I mean many people making bows for sale... I do know that Montgomery Ward did sell bows my granddad had one before he got a Bear bow... But as for the maker of the bow I could not tell you... It could have been Bear,Pearson,wing and the list could go on and on.... I'll do some calling around and see if my old friend knows any info on Montgomery Ward bows and or who made them for them...

Cody


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

im bettin pearson made it. zebrawood?


----------



## Tuffcity (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Cody! 

TD: doesn't look like zebrawood, and the style is similar to a an older Howatt. 

RC


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a Wards Special Hunter. Not sure, but I believe Pearson made it. It looks just like a Cougar i had but with nicer wood.
Steve


----------



## Tuffcity (Feb 19, 2006)

SCS: how does it shoot? I'm assuming these bows were probably a product of the 70's?

Anyone: Now the inevitable question; what are they worth? or should I say, what do they go for?  

thanks,
RC


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

It's one of those bows that likes to be shot! As far as value, one of my neighbors was cleaning out his garage and gave it to me.
Steve


----------

